
Show HN: Career Move -I'm writing a book after 7 years of successful career move - juoemeka
https://careermove.io/careermovefordev
======
juoemeka
Making a career move is hard when you don’t have a guideline and support by
your side.

Moving a career as a software engineer can be challenging. I struggled with a
career path, moving from junior software developer to frontend developer, data
engineer, senior full-stack developer, tech lead even when the tech difference
isn’t that big, companies want that you have 100% experience in what they are
hiring for.

I’ve been mentoring professionals working in different companies and various
fields on how to make smart career moves.

During these mentoring sessions, a lot of common questions are coming up.
That’s why I decided to create “Career Move For Software Developers”.

In this book, you will learn how to make a smart career move.

Please pre-order here -
[https://careermove.io/careermovefordev](https://careermove.io/careermovefordev)

Another thing that bothered me so much was career path as a software engineer.

We have:

\- Junior

\- Mid-level

\- Senior

\- Lead

\- Principle Engineer - some good tech companies have this title

Unless you want to go into full-time management, that's where the road ends at
most companies. You can hit this before you're 30.

Then what?

For me, I decided to become a founder (careermove.io) since I have held most
of the roles.

If you are on the fence thinking to start something or finding it difficult to
build a sustainable business, I would recommend you start with selling your
knowledge - teach what you know.

You will make so much out of that especially if you're niche + you can help
LOADS of people! You will build credibility and audience.

I can help you. When you pre-order the book + community package, I will
personally be your accountability partner to help you build and monetise a
product. We will have 1-on-1 weekly check-ins until you launch your own
product.

